# "Red November"



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

An awesome video that will pick up your spirits and remind you to vote to destroy the demented evil that we face from the left.

[video]https://videos.utahgunexchange.com/watch/red-november-intellectual-froglegs_K4PKRgGka4Z6XNb.html[/video]


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

A political dsagreement does not make someone evil. An action to harm others over a political disagreement makes one evil. Bombing a health clinic, sending bombs thru the mail to poloticians and news organizations, burning or bombing churches, killing someone for the "crime" of registering voters all done with in the last 50 years in the 

Passing laws to take the vote from citizens as currently being done in Georgia is considered evil by many. I think it is wrong and unamerican but then it is typical for the white nationalist, KKK, American Taliban - fundamentalist "christans". 

Vote however you want but think about toning down the evil talk and talk of violence. In case you missed it we currently have more than enough violence. 

In Kentucky a white man talking about killing blacks but not whites because "whites do not kill whites" killed two grandparents simply for their skin color and a white man in Pittsburg killed 11 because he said he wanted to kill jews. Especially these jews because they were helping refugees / migrants.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

We are past political disagreements as the left wants it. The radicals on the left, the lefty media and lefty tech are certainly anti-American and evil. No question about that. It is unfortunate that it will take a personal tragedy in your life for you to see that.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

RJAMES said:


> A political dsagreement does not make someone evil. An action to harm others over a political disagreement makes one evil. Bombing a health clinic, sending bombs thru the mail to poloticians and news organizations, burning or bombing churches, killing someone for the "crime" of registering voters all done with in the last 50 years in the
> 
> Passing laws to take the vote from citizens as currently being done in Georgia is considered evil by many. I think it is wrong and unamerican but then it is typical for the white nationalist, KKK, American Taliban - fundamentalist "christans".
> 
> ...


Demanding the slaughter of the unborn is evil.
Promoting and demanding the normalzation of sexual perversion is evil.
Demanding the government take from some to give to others is evil.

You keep referring to mysterious acts of violence that would be reported 24/7 if it were actually happening yet you ignore the many acts of violence committed by the left since Obama's time in office. What do you have that can be verified? The bombing of an abortion clinic (not a health clinic) by a very disturbed man. I suppose that makes us Christians "America's Taliban?" In order to say that, you ignore many, many instances of assaults on white people during Obama's reign, instances to which he never addressed or denounced. You ignore many examples of violence committed by the DNC's brown shirts and the calls for violence by those brown shirts. You also ignore the rifle-attack by a very disturbed liberal on the Republicans practicing ball; an attack that nearly killed Steve Scalise.

You are being much more merely intellectually dishonest.


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

Did not someone point out, perhaps this thread maybe another, that the KKK was controlled by the Democrats when committing some of the most heinous crimes against blacks? Lynchings, church burnings and bombings etc. 

Seems to me, the Democrat ultra-violent arm ANTIFA has done some pretty violent acts in recent times. 
Murder? 
Not yet.
Give them time.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The KKK was founded by Democrats.
Democratic politicians kept blacks segregated for a century, from the Civil War until the 1960’s.
The Republican Party was formed to fight against slavery. After the Civil War was over, Republicans fought for equal rights for black Americans.

It was President Eisenhower, a Republican, who sent federal troops to Alabama and Georgia to enforce school integration.

And finally, it was a Democrat, Lyndon Baines Johnson, who made the comment upon signing the Civil Rights Act: “This will ensure the ******* vote Democrat for the next 200 years.” Yes that was the word he used to describe his fellow countrymen. If you don’t believe it, look it up.


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

rice paddy daddy said:


> The KKK was founded by Democrats.
> Democratic politicians kept blacks segregated for a century, from the Civil War until the 1960's.
> The Republican Party was formed to fight against slavery. After the Civil War was over, Republicans fought for equal rights for black Americans.
> 
> ...


Ah.
Facts.
Thank you.
From what I have seen, Democrats seem to dismiss them whenever so convenient. 
Interesting.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

As far as Georgia “passing laws to take the right to vote away from citizens”, exactly what are you talking about, son?
Georgia tried to do what Florida did - go to the voter rolls, and anyone who hadn’t voted in 10 years was sent a letter telling them if they didn’t respond they would be removed from the roster. This is an attempt to clear the roll of people who moved away or died.
Of course, ensuring that dead people can’t vote is taking away a vital Democratic tactic for winning close elections.

The Democratic Socialist cantidate for Georgia governor came right out and said she wants illegals to vote.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

WhatTheHeck said:


> Ah.
> Facts.
> Thank you.
> From what I have seen, Democrats seem to dismiss them whenever so convenient.
> Interesting.


I lived thru the times of segregation in Florida. The early to mid 1960's was a violent time, with incidents like Democratic governor George Wallace of Alabama personally blocking the school house door to keep Old Miss from being integrated. Or governor Lester Maddox of Georgia doing the same thing with an axe handle in his hand, blocking blacks from eating in the restaurant he owned.
Throughout the South, a Democratic stronghold for a hundred years, great violence and death was handed out to minorities by whites.
While it was Republicans like Charlton Heston and Martin Luther King Jr who marched and protested for equal rights for all.

Yes, I was a witness to that time.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I lived thru the times of segregation in Florida. The early to mid 1960's was a violent time, with incidents like Democratic governor George Wallace of Alabama personally blocking the school house door to keep Old Miss from being integrated. Or governor Lester Maddox of Georgia doing the same thing with an axe handle in his hand, blocking blacks from eating in the restaurant he owned.
> Throughout the South, a Democratic stronghold for a hundred years, great violence and death was handed out to minorities by whites.
> While it was Republicans like Charlton Heston and Martin Luther King Jr who marched and protested for equal rights for all.
> 
> Yes, I was a witness to that time.


So was I. When we are gone they will rewrite history to fit their needs. Senator Byrd and his dog Billy. When he would fillabuster, he would talk about Billy.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Gunn said:


> So was I. When we are gone they will rewrite history to fit their needs. Senator Byrd and his dog Billy. When he would fillabuster, he would talk about Billy.


Isn't it ironic that a one time Grand Kleagle of the Klan attained almost worship status of modern Democrats?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Hey, @RJAMES, you didn't mention this incident:
https://q13fox.com/2018/10/18/molot...church-50-people-inside-fire-department-says/

You like anecdotal evidence while making wild assertions, so I figured you'd like this anecdote.

Where are you? I guess you prefer drive-by tactics instead of real engagement. For days I've been waiting for you to respond.


----------

